#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Let's jump right into meeting people!

## Sabes

Hello everyone!

To introduce myself, I am Saberstripe, but you can call me Sabes or Saber or Stipey (though if you make a nickname for me I'd be impressed and grateful). Though I'm a bit rusty with role-playing, I've been an on-and-off avid rper since about 2012. The site I was on before went through unfortunate changes and ended up closing down in 2020. Thus, I found this site. 

I'm hoping to meet people and potentially find a rp partner or at least a group to play in. Certainly, I want to start rping! I've got several ideas and I'm pretty decent at world-building. Though I'd like to expand my writing horizons and I am open to suggestions, my favorite generas are Animal rps, fantasy and creature rps, as well as steampunk and apocalypse rps. 

I'd love to meet someone! Feel free to DM me too!  :=D:

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Sabes, we hope you'll have fun here. This is a very friendly face and there's a lot of people here.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Sabes, welcome to the...wait a minute...  :-_-: 

Welcome AGAIN! What kind of RPs are you looking to write?

----------


## Sabes

Enigma, 
I agree! The popularity of this site is what lead me to finally join it!

Thanks again, Azazeal! 
So far, I'm open to whatever someone would like to write with me. But I have an apocalyptic steampunk world built up as well as several animal and fantasy creature role plays prepared. I could resurrect some of my past rps in here too. Do you have any suggestions?

----------


## SUKONE-P

Hello there! It's nice to meet you. . . I'm also new to this site, and would love to chat with you some day!!!  ::D: 

My name is Sukone ( sue-co-neigh)! I hope we can chat soon!

----------


## Sabes

Hi!
Its great to meet you! 
I found your thread before seeing your reply to mine, but welcome again!

----------


## Sabes

Oh, by the way, 
thanks for voting on this poll, @Toga himiko; !  ::]:  I'm glad you're doing as great as I am!  :XD:

----------


## Toga himiko

::D: Your welcome! ::]:  @Sabes;

----------


## Sabes

@Toga himiko; It's nice to meet you! Welcome!  ::D:

----------


## Toga himiko

Thanks it's nice to meet you also @Sabes;

----------


## Sabes

What kind of roleplays are you interested in @Toga himiko; ? If you'd like some suggestions, I can help out!

----------


## Toga himiko

- - - Updated - - -

Um I'm like anime, fantasy, magic, and fighting-type RP's!  @Sabes;

----------


## Sabes

@Toga himiko; okay! I'd love to help you find or start some rps. Right now, I'm starting my first group rp taking place in a Steampunk world that includes humans, animal-people, and robot people. Here's the link for it if you're interested! https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=96836 @SUKONE-P; is interested in anime too, i think. Maybe they'd be interested in helping you find some rps ?  :.-.:

----------


## Toga himiko

OK thanks @Sabes; !

----------


## Sabes

You're welcome! Feel free to PM me any time.

----------

